# Weekly Competition 2013-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F2 R F' R F U
*2. *U F U F2 R' U' R F U'
*3. *U' F2 R2 U' R U' F2 U' F' U'
*4. *U R F' R2 U F' R' U R' U2
*5. *U' F' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 F U' F' L F R' U2 B R2 U' L F'
*2. *L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L D' F2 U B' F' R U' F' R
*3. *L B' D' R F' B' L B L F2 U2 R L2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 B2
*4. *U R F B' L F2 B D' R' F' L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 U2 B L2 B'
*5. *D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R F L2 U L' D2 L' D2 B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw U' B Uw B Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw R2 F2 Uw' Rw2 B F' D Uw2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L Fw' Rw' Uw' B Fw Rw2 R' D' U' F' D2 U2 F L D' Uw' Rw'
*2. *Fw Rw B U2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F2 L Fw2 L B2 Rw2 R' B2 F2 L2 R Uw' B2 Uw2 B2 L' Fw' L' R2 Uw U' L Rw U' F2 L2 Rw R2 F' Uw2 B D2 R'
*3. *Uw2 U' B R B' Rw' B L D2 Fw2 U2 L' B' D2 Rw Fw2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 R F2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw D' Rw' B2 Fw2 D U' R2 F2 D2 Uw2
*4. *D Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw U2 L Fw' D2 Uw' U2 R F2 Rw Fw2 F R' Fw L' R' Fw' D Uw B' L2 R Fw D2 Rw2 B Fw' F2 D' L2 Rw B L R D'
*5. *U' L2 R2 B2 Rw2 D' Fw L' B' D2 L2 Fw' U' L Rw' Fw2 D R' Uw U2 B' F Rw2 Fw' L F D' U L2 U B Rw' D' U L F U2 Rw2 D' Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw F Lw2 R Bw Dw Lw' Bw2 D' Rw F2 D B Uw2 U R2 U' Bw2 Fw D' Dw2 U' Rw B2 Bw' Rw Bw2 F2 D' L Bw2 Fw2 L Dw' L' Lw Uw Lw' F2 D L2 Dw U2 Rw B' L' Uw F' Lw Bw Dw2 Uw2 F' Rw D2 B' Dw Uw' B U'
*2. *F' Uw2 Bw2 F U L' Lw' D2 L' Dw Uw Rw Bw Fw Lw2 Fw' F2 L Lw' D2 Uw R' U2 L2 Uw2 Rw F' U' L' Lw B2 F' D F' D Dw Rw2 D F D L Lw D' Lw' Rw2 D R' U Bw' D2 Lw' B2 Fw D Uw Lw B2 Fw Dw' F
*3. *L' Lw2 R B Fw Rw' D' Bw2 Dw' L2 B' Bw' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Bw' L' Uw2 L2 Dw2 U L2 F' D2 Dw U B2 R2 B' Bw D' Uw B2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 R' D L2 R2 Bw L Bw' Lw2 F Dw2 Bw' F R' Uw L2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw D' Dw' L
*4. *U' Lw D' Dw L' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw U' Rw D' F' D Uw U2 Fw Dw' Fw D Dw' F Dw Rw2 Bw U' Fw' D B' R2 F2 L' Uw2 Lw' Rw R Uw' R F' D Bw' Fw F' D' B L B' Bw' L Rw Uw' B Bw D Dw' R F2 Lw' Rw' D
*5. *Dw Lw' Rw2 R2 B Fw Dw2 B' Bw' L2 Lw' F Rw2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 Dw2 Lw Rw R' Dw2 L2 B Rw B U' B2 Bw2 D2 U' R' Uw2 R Dw L R Bw2 Fw D' Lw R Fw2 Lw R2 Uw' U' L2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Lw' U Bw F' Dw2 F Rw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3U U' R' D' 3R 2F' R2 2U2 R 2F' F' 2D' 3U2 U 3F' 2U' 2B R 2U2 U' B D2 2D L' 2U2 3R B 2F2 F2 U2 B2 3R2 B 2L 3F L' 3F F' U' 3F' 2F 2R2 3U2 2U' U2 L2 2L' 2B' 2D 3U2 2U B' R' B2 R U' 2R 3U B 2F F' 2U B 3F2 2L D2 3R2 U2 3R'
*2. *2B 2L2 3U' L B' 2U 2R2 2F2 2D B' 2F2 3U2 2L' B2 R' 3F 2U 3R' 2R 2F2 U2 B' F2 D' U2 F 2R2 2D B' D2 L' 2B' 2L 2D R' B2 2U2 2L 3R' 3U2 B' 2B2 3R2 2R2 F L' 2B2 2D' U' 3F' 2F2 F2 2D' 2B' 2D2 3R2 2F' 2U2 R 3F 2F 2U2 U2 B2 2B2 2R R 2B2 L 2L'
*3. *3U' R 3U2 R' B2 3F F' D' B 2L 3U' 2B' 2R' 2U' B2 3U' F' L2 B2 2B2 3U2 2B' R' D L2 3F2 U' F2 2R' R 2F' 2L U 2B' 2D2 F' 2D2 3R 2F' 2L' 2U 3F' F' L2 2F' L 2L2 2R2 R' 2D' 3F 2R U' L2 3R' 2B2 3U2 2L' 2R' U B2 L' B' L2 3F' 3R 2U U' 2F L'
*4. *U' L' B' 3R 3F F' 2R' 3F R 2B' 3F F 2L D2 2U' F R B D' 2D 2U2 L B 2B' 2F 2D 3U2 U2 2L 2F' L 3U 2F2 2D' 3U' U R2 3F' L' 2U' 2B 2R' 2U2 R2 F' 2D R 2D' L2 2R' 2D L' 2L' 2R' R' B 2D' 2F L 3R 2D' 2F' 3R R 2D' 3U U2 L 2R D2
*5. *D2 2R' D2 2R D2 U 2B2 D' R 3U2 B2 3F D L2 3R D' 3F' 2F' 3U' 3F L' 2L 2R2 2D 3R' D 2U2 3R' D' F2 2D2 U' L' D' 2F2 F2 D' 3U2 2U2 B' D2 3R' B' 2D 3R2 R 2B' 2R2 R' D2 U2 R' 2D U2 3R D' 2D 2B' 2F2 L D2 3U 3F 2F2 2D U2 R2 F' D' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U U' L 2D 3U' 2F 2D' 2B2 3F' 3D2 U2 3F 3R2 2B D' 3L' 2D B2 2L' 2D2 3U2 U 2B2 2F2 2L' 2F2 3D 3B2 F' D 2R' 2U2 L2 3D2 2F 3R2 3F 2U' 3F 2U2 U 3L 2U' F 2L' B' 3D 2U' L 3R' D' 2D2 3U2 B' 3B2 3F 2F2 F' 3L' D 3D2 3U' 3R 3B' 3F' 2F2 D2 3D2 3U' 2B2 2F 2L2 3L2 3R' R2 3F2 L2 2L 3L2 2R' 3B 3U2 2U 3B 3F' 3L' 2D' 3F2 2U B2 D 3U' U 3B D 2R' 2B' 2R' 2B F'
*2. *B' 3B 2F F R2 B' F 2L2 3L2 2R' 2F 2L2 3R2 2B L2 2L2 3L' 2R2 3B' 2R' 2D 2U' 3R' U 2F2 2L' 3B2 F2 3D 2F' 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 3F L' 3U U 2R 3D2 3B' 2R F2 3D2 3R2 3B' 2R2 3D' U' L 2F' 2L' D 2B2 3D' 3B2 3F2 F2 D2 B 3B' 3F2 3L B L F 2R' B2 3F2 2D' 3D2 2F' 3L R' B 3B 2F 3U' L2 3L2 2R2 U' 2B D' 2F' L 2L' R 3U' 2R 2B 2F 2L2 3U U' L' 2D2 3D2 3R' 3U2
*3. *3D2 2F' 2L' 2R2 2B' 3B' U 2F2 U 2B' D 2U2 2R 2U2 U2 L 3L 2B 3D' 3B' L' 3L2 3U 2U2 U 2R' D2 3D U2 3L' R' 3U2 B' 3L2 3F2 3L 3D' 2U 3B' D' R2 D 2L 3R2 2R' 2F2 U2 R2 2B2 3B' 2U2 3R 3B2 F 3L 2U 3B2 3R R' 2F' U' 3L R 2D' U2 F 2U 2B' 3U2 L' 2F F' 2D2 U' B2 2B D2 2F' 2D B' 3R2 2F2 2D2 B' R2 D2 2D2 L' 3D2 3U' 3F' 2R2 2D' U' 2B' 3B2 2U L 3L 3R2
*4. *3L' R2 D 3D2 3U 3F' R' 2F' D 3U 2R2 U' 2L2 3B2 3L 3R2 2B 2R2 3U 3B 2F2 2U' L2 R' 3F2 F2 3L2 R' 3F R' 3F R2 D 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 3F2 2R 3D L2 2B 3L 3D 2U' U' 3L2 2F' F2 U B2 3B 3D' 3U 2B 3F' 3U L' 2D R B2 2R2 3F' 2F 2U2 L 3F' 3D' 2F' 2R' D 2L2 3R2 2U' 2R2 2B L2 F D' 3D' 3U2 2U2 2L' 3U' 2U2 U' 2B' 2F R B 2D' 2B' F 3D 2R2 B' 3F 3U R2 3D'
*5. *2B' 3R2 2R2 2U2 U2 R2 2B' F 2L' R' 3U 3B' 2R' 3D2 U 2L 3U' U' 2L2 3U' 2F2 D 3D' 3L 3D2 U2 2B' 3B' 2L2 F D L' 3R F' 3D2 2R' U2 2F L2 3R R' 3U L 2U2 3L' 3F' D2 3L 2D' 3F 3L' 3F2 U' 3B' D' 3D 3L' 3R' 2R R' D' 2B' L2 2D' 3D2 3U' 3F F U2 3B' 2L' 3U 3B 2F F' L' 2F' 3D2 2B 3B 3U B' 2B 2L2 2D' 2B2 2D' 3D' 3U U 3R2 2U2 2B 2U2 2L' 3D F2 D' 2D' 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U F2 U R F2 R' F2 U
*2. *R' F' R' U' R2 U' R' U
*3. *F U' F U2 R2 F' U2 F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' F U F D R' F R' D2 R U'
*2. *F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 D L' R B' R' B2 R' D2 R' B R
*3. *B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R F' U' L U2 R F' L2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Uw' R U2 B' Fw2 F L2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B F R' F D' Rw2 U F' D2 Uw' L2 R U' R F R' Uw2 F2 D Uw Rw2 R' D Fw L R Uw' U' R2
*2. *L' Rw' R D2 Uw U2 L' R D2 Uw' U Rw' B Fw F' R' D2 Uw2 F' Rw U' L U Fw D2 F' D Fw2 F U' Rw R D2 Fw U L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F'
*3. *F U2 Rw2 D2 B Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' L2 D' Rw' R2 B' D F2 L' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 L' D2 B Fw F2 U' R D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U' R' Uw F2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B Bw' D2 B' F' Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 U2 Bw' L2 Uw' L2 Dw U2 L' Rw2 F2 D Bw F Dw' Fw' Rw2 R' Uw U' Bw2 U2 F Lw' B' Fw2 Uw B L' Uw' B U L' Rw' R' U2 L' D' Fw Uw Fw' Uw' B' Bw2 Fw'
*2. *R' Bw F Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 D' Bw D' Rw2 R' Dw' B2 F2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw D' Rw B' L' Fw L2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Dw Uw2 B2 R U Rw2 R' Bw2 F2 Uw Rw' R' U' B Bw2 D2 B Bw Fw2 D' U' Lw2 Fw' Lw' Rw' Fw2 F Lw' R' F' Rw2
*3. *Fw2 Dw U' Bw Lw' Bw2 U Fw2 R' Dw' Fw U Rw Uw' B Fw2 D2 Dw2 U Rw Fw Uw Fw' Rw2 Dw Fw L' Lw2 D' Dw' U' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 D L' Bw' Dw' Bw L2 Lw' F' Rw Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 F U Fw U' F2 Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3F2 F2 2R 2B2 R2 2F2 D B 3R2 2F2 2R2 2F2 3R2 3U2 2U' U 2F2 3R' D U2 2B' U2 R2 2D2 L' 2L' D2 2F' 2L2 F L' 3R R D2 3U' U2 2L D' 2U B2 2B2 F' U' 3R2 B2 3R2 2D' 2U2 L' D' 2U2 R 2F 2R' 2B' 2U' 2F 3U2 2B2 2D' 2U R' F2 R2 D2 3F2 2F2 2L' 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2B' 3B2 3F2 2U' B2 3U 2L 3R R 3B' U' 2F L' 2B D2 2B R 3F' L2 D' 2B' 3B 3F D L 2F2 3L B' 2L 3U' 2L2 3D' 3F' D2 2D' 2U' 3R' 2F D' F' 2L' 3L' R2 3U R2 3U2 2L 2B2 3U F2 3R B 3F' U' F2 2U' 3F2 2U2 2B' U2 B2 3B U' 3B' 3R2 D2 3L' 3B' 2L2 2D2 B' 2B 3B2 2R 2B' 2U 2R' F L 2U' 3R' 3B2 3L' 3F' R' U2 2B 3B' 2F2 2L2 3R' 2R 2F' F2 3U' U' 3L 3F F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' L' B R' F U' L' B' R L2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' B' L2
*2. *R' F R U B D' L U' F U R2 U B2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 F U' R' L2 B2 L' F L' D F2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 D'
*4. *U2 R' F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F L2 D R F' L2 F2 L2 R
*5. *B2 L' R U2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R D' R' D F' R F' R' D2 U2 R'
*6. *D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L F L' D F2 U2 R U2 B' U'
*7. *D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' B L F2 D L B U F2 U
*8. *F2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 L B' D2 L' B R U L2
*9. *L' U D2 F2 B D F' R F' R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2
*10. *D L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L U R' D' U L D' U'
*11. *B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R B D' F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U' F'
*12. *U D R2 B D2 F R U F' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 L2
*13. *R2 D R' D' F L' B R' U' R' F2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L'
*14. *F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R D' B D2 B2 L2 U'
*15. *D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' U2 F2 R U F2 D2 U'
*16. *D2 U2 B2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R2 U B' R' B' F2 D U B' L2 R2
*17. *L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U' F2 L2 D2 L B' U F L D F'
*18. *L' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 U' L2 B' F R U2 L'
*19. *B U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 B U2 F' D' U2 F2 L2 D' R' B' F2 D2
*20. *L2 F' L F2 R L2 B' R2 U' L' D R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 D
*21. *D2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' F L D' U' L' B' R' U2 B' R2
*22. *F2 R2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F R D' B R D F2 R' U2 L' D
*23. *B2 L' F2 D F' U' L2 D2 F' R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 D B2 D'
*24. *B R2 B D' B2 U B' R F B' R2 U2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U
*25. *U' L2 D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F D B' R U' L' U' F2 R2 F' R
*26. *F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' B D2 U2 L D' F L D'
*27. *D L U2 L' U' F U' B D B2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F'
*28. *U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B F L2 R F' U' L' U' L2 B' L' R
*29. *B2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' L B2 U L' U2 R D L' B' R2
*30. *U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 R D2 B U B R2 F' D B F2 R2 U2
*31. *L F2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' U' L D F' D U F2 R2
*32. *L' U' D R U' F U' F' L B U' D' B2 R2 U L2 D
*33. *B2 L R2 D2 R' F2 L' R' B' D' R2 D2 F U R' U' B' R2
*34. *D B R' U B' U' F' U' R' B2 U L2 U' D2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2
*35. *B' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' U' R D' U L2 F2 R B R U2
*36. *D2 B L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 L' R B' L2 R2 B L D' B D
*37. *R U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 B L' F2 R2 U' F D F2 D2 L2
*38. *U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B F' R2 B L' U' R' B' L'
*39. *B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F L R' D2 B U' R B2 U' B'
*40. *D2 R U' F R2 D' B' R' D' L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F B2 U2 R2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F R2 B2 F D2 B U2 F' L2 F2 D R' F' L R' D' B2 D' F D
*2. *F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U L D2 U' R2 F D' U' L U2 B D2
*3. *D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L U F R B R D2 F D2 U
*4. *B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F L U' L R2 B' L' B2 U' L2 F2
*5. *F' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L' B U F R2 U B D B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F' R' U2 F L U L D' L2
*2. *U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B D F L F' D B D2 R B L2
*3. *B2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B D' U F2 L' B' L2 U
*4. *U R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U R F' D' R B L' D2 R' U B
*5. *F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' F2 U2 R' D' R F2 D' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' D' L' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U'
*2. *D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F' L' B R D' L' F' U2 L2 F2
*3. *U2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' F' R U L' R2 F' U L' B2
*4. *F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L R2 U F2 U' B' L2 D' U
*5. *B2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 F' L' B2 R U R2 F L U B F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 U' F2 U' L2 B L' B2 D' F' R' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F R U F U2 R' F
*3. *D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B F2 U R2 U2 L' U' B2 R F
*4. *Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 U' B D' B F' U' R' B2 D Uw2 U' F2 R' U' L' Rw2 B F' Rw Uw F' D2 Fw Uw' U' Rw D Uw F2 L' Fw D' Uw Fw' D' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U' F U R' U2 R' U'
*3. *U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U B' L' U F2 L R2 U2 R B F2
*4. *D2 F' D B Uw2 B' L Uw2 Rw B' U' Fw' F' R' Fw' Rw D' Uw' Fw' F Rw R2 D2 U' F L' R Fw' Uw2 F' D B F Uw' R2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' U
*5. *Rw2 Dw2 R Dw' Lw Dw2 Uw F' Lw D L' Lw Dw' Bw' Dw U Bw' Lw2 B' Dw F R2 D Rw' Uw' U' Bw Fw2 Uw U L' Fw2 U Lw' Dw' Uw L B F L' Uw U' B2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Rw Dw U2 Fw2 Dw' F2 U2 B D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' R' B R' L U' l r b
*2. *U' R U' B U L U B b' u'
*3. *U L U' B' R L' U' L' B l' r' b' u'
*4. *B' R U B U' B' L' U' r b
*5. *L' R B' R U' L U' R l r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 3)
*2. *(0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -3) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L D' R' D U
*2. *U' L' U' R' L' D' U' D' R' U'
*3. *L U L' D U L U'
*4. *R' D L D' R L' U' D U
*5. *L R U' L' U' D U


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 9.95 12.75 (12.94) (9.41) 11.16 = *11.29*
*3X3X3*: 28.83 26.49 29.61 (29.65) (23.20) = *28.31*
*4x4x4*: 3:36.59 (3:56.93) 3:38.05 (3:17.62) 3:33.71 = *3:36.12*


----------



## andi25 (Apr 3, 2013)

*3x3 OH*: 25.66, 24.72, 30.01, 24.70, 28.34 = *26.24*


----------



## Username (Apr 3, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.08, 4.96, 4.96, (4.49), (5.08) = *5.00* Not good
*3x3:* (21.19), 20.40, 19.10, (16.18), 18.52 = *19.34* Meh, It's ok I guess
*4x4:* 1:08.07, (57.35), 1:18.34, (1:20.27), 1:19.78 = *1:15.40* Good start, last 3 solves were bad
*5x5:* 
*Megaminx:* 2:28.73, 2:32.42, (2:01.70), (2:48.67), 2:44.35 = *2:35.17* Not too good
*Pyraminx:* 7.98, 8.63, 7.43, (9.04), (6.62) = *8.01* 
*2BLD:* 47.17, 41.66, 41.22 = *41.22*
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* First solve would've been a PB. I forgot to flip an edge 
*4BLD:*
*5BLD:*
*MultiBLD:* *DNF* 1/3 Why can't I get 3/3? HAve tried many times
*2-5 Relay:* *4:21.33*
*2-4 Relay:* *1:43.50*
*OH: *


Spoiler: FMC = 48 Moves



x2
F U R' F D
R' U R U' R' U' R
F B' U F2 U F U' B
U L' U L U' L' U' L
U F R U R' U' F'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 3, 2013)

*2x2* - 5.95, 7.62, (9.29), 6.46, (3.60) = *6.68*
*3x3* - 21.30, 22.53, (20.12), (23.46), 21.23 = *21.69*
*4x4* - 1:25.66, (1:21.41), 1:33.51, (1:40.40), 1:31.63 = *1:30.27*
*5x5* - 2:54.48, 2:58.22, (2:44.40), 2:56.66, (3:00.97) = *2:56.45*
*6x6* - 6:23.72, 5:46.58, 5:58.15, (6:30.56), (5:26.59) = *6:02.82*
*7x7* - (10:33.50), (8:28.48), 9:40.39, 9:37.13, 8:49.51 = *9:22.34*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF, 45.27, DNF = *45.27* 
*3x3 BLD* - 2:40.60, DNF, DNF = *2:40.60*
*OH* - 41.59, 40.36, (38.69), 41.78, (42.02) = *41.24*
*Feet* - (4:03.61), 3:26.48, 2:47.29, (2:36.65), 3:53.40 = *3:22.39*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:06.85*
*2-5 Relay* - *6:01.48*
*Clock* - 23.24, (11.63), 18.81, (27.85), 16.88 = *19.64*
*Pyraminx* - 12.49, (16.50), 13.78, 13.71, (11.98) = *13.33*
*Skewb* - 38.70, (14.81), (49.40), 30.83, 15.89 = *28.47*
*FMC* - *56*


Spoiler



Scramble - F L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 U' F2 U' L2 B L' B2 D' F' R' U
B R' D R' B R U - Cross (7)
D' F D F' D2 R' D R - First Pair (8)
D2 B D2 B' D' L D L' - Second Pair (8)
D' R D2 R' - Third Pair (4)
L' D L D' L' D' L - Fourth Pair (7)
B D2 B2 L B L' B D2 B' - OLL (9)
D2 F2 U L' D L' D' L U' F2 R' D R - PLL (13)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 3, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough).


You should change this number to 40 now


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 3, 2013)

Weird, I was visiting the website when I was said to be logged in as some Xishom ( Can't remember real name) the guy. I logged off and logged in and the problem was solved.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 3, 2013)

*2x2:*4.35, DNF(7.34), 5.32, 6.09, 4.68 = *5.36*
*3x3: *16.21, 11.56, 13.22, 14.97, 17.66 = *14.80*
*4x4:*1:08.97, 56.78, 1:03.40, 1:02.13, 57.19= *1:00.91 *
*5x5:*1:57.49, 2:07.66, 2:02.51, 2:17.62, 2:12.67= *2:07.61*
*6x6:*4:31.88, 3:54.07, 4:18.98, 4:22.94, 4:12.65= *4:18.19*
*3x3 OH:* 34.75, 40.02, 38.73, 37.99, 35.67 =*37 .46*
*2-4 relay* *1:24.61*
*2-5 relay* *3:41.56*
*Megaminx:* 2:38.55, 2:51.36, 2:35.20, 2:32.57, 2:36.50 =*2:36.75min*


----------



## TopCuber (Apr 5, 2013)

*2x2*: (10.41), 9.30, 6.04, 7.64, (5.98) = 7.66 confused: I don't now what happened to me  )
*3x3*: (26.87), 21.42, 24.24, 23.76, (21.37) = 23.14
*4x4*: 1:53.36, (2:18.16), 1:55.50, 2:09.60, (1:33.90) = 1:59.49
*Pyraminx*: (13.26), 20.40, (22.73), 13.74, 17.06 = 17.07
*Magic*: 5.62, 5.10, (5.63), (4.65), 5.56 = 5.43
*2-3-4 relay*: 2:07.69


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 6, 2013)

2x2: 7.82, (10.15), 7.57, 6.70, (5.87) = 7.36

3x3: (18.25), 15.17, 15.42, 16.25, (13.57) = 15.61

4x4: (1:11.13), 1:19.61, (1:27.91), 1:21.35, 1:16.13 = 1:19.03

5x5: 3:19.30, (2:57.55), 3:03.98, (3:29.71), 3:07.42 = 3:10.23

2-3-4 relay: 2:02.40

2-3-4-5 relay: 4:54.68


----------



## DuLe (Apr 6, 2013)

*2x2x2:* (3.23), (7.23), 6.11, 5.61, 4.59 = *5.44*
*3x3x3:* (20.04), 18.44, 19.14, 19.64, (17.87) = *19.07*
*4x4x4:* 1:33.56, 1:23.96, (1:38.58), 1:17.99, (1:12.65) = *1:25.17*
*5x5x5:* 3:40.89, 3:48.02, (3:11.23), 3:21.30, (4:07.99) = *3:36.74*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (DNF), 4:03.95, (DNF) = *4:03.95*
*3x3x3 OH:* (41.34), 41.80, 45.75, 45.40, (59.01) = *44.32*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:42.90, 3:16.88, (3:12.31), 3:32.46, (3:44.15) = *3:30.75*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:15.78, (1:02.60), (1:29.14), 1:23.97, 1:11.54 = *1:17.10*
*3x3x3 FM:* *42*
*2+3+4:* *2:01.15*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:41.70*
*Magic:* 5.12, (6.03), 5.34, 4.94, (4.42) = *5.13*
*Master Magic:* 9.22, 9.31, (8.83), (10.32), 9.99 = *9.51*
*Megaminx:* 3:25.92, 3:31.33, (3:50.07), (3:14.42), 3:27.22 = *3:28.16*
*Pyraminx:* (6.16), 7.80, (7.84), 6.18, 7.51 = *7.16*


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2013)

*3x3:* (15.57), (18.94), 16.47, 15.75, 18.47 = 16.90
*4x4:* 1:00.52, 1:06.50, 1:03.57, (1:06.66), (1:00.50) = 1:03.53
*5x5:* (1:49.23), 1:40.90, 1:37.34, 1:36.81, (1:35.84) = 1:38.35
*6x6:* 3:34.12, (3:39.59), 3:17.22, 3:35.12, (3:13.40) = 3:28.82
*7x7:* 5:39.82, 5:17.32, (5:13.47), 5:18.79, (5:43.60) = 5:25.31
*OH:* 34.24, (50.79), 44.02, 31.53, (30.37) = 36.60
*Megaminx:* (2:28.15), (1:55.43), 2:03.44, 2:14.32, 2:04.07 = 2:07.28
*Pyraminx:* 11.78, (14.72), 13.78, (8.53), 12.63 = 12.73
*Square-1:* 27.64, 26.58, (33.41), 26.55, (23.33) = 26.92


----------



## gunner (Apr 7, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.93, (4.35), 6.01, (7.24), 4.71 = 5.55
*3x3:* 15.31, 16.56, (16.86), 12.52, (12.25) = 14.80
*4x4:* 55.72, (52.71), (59.79), 57.34, 58.54 = 57.20
*5x5:* 2:35.13, (2:16.33), 2:24.44, (2:43.23), 2:19.92 = 2:26.50
*3x3 OH:* 33.67, 30.95, (37.02), 34.04, (30.11) = 32.89
*2-4 Relay:* 1:31.70
*2-5 Relay:* 4:22.17
*Megaminx:* 1:45.28, 1:40.39, 1:38.44, (1:46.20), (1:30.83) = 1:41.37
*Pyraminx:* (7.54), 9.25, (12.08), 8.74, 9.11 = 9.03


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2013)

Results for week 14: congratulations to riley, Iggy and mycube

*2x2x2*(35)

 3.38 antoineccantin
 3.67 Lapinsavant
 3.98 Iggy
 4.20 mycube
 4.24 FinnGamer
 4.28 riley
 4.67 Jaycee
 4.68 yuxuibbs
 4.94 kalyk
 5.00 Username
 5.07 Krag
 5.36 SirWaffle
 5.44 DuLe
 5.45 zaki
 5.55 gunner
 5.66 janelle
 5.95 ryanj92
 6.19 bacyril
 6.67 bh13
 6.68 DuffyEdge
 6.88 SweetSolver
 7.14 cxinlee
 7.36 Mikel
 7.36 khoavo12
 7.51 Trondhat
 7.66 TopCuber
 7.86 Andrew Clayton
 7.90 blairubik
 8.09 Mike Hughey
 8.09 Schmidt
 8.65 Gordon
 10.59 DodusNet
 11.29 MarcelP
 15.15 alevine
 16.39 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.60 antoineccantin
 11.42 riley
 11.84 Lapinsavant
 13.10 mycube
 13.20 zaki
 13.55 Iggy
 13.73 FinnGamer
 14.33 yuxuibbs
 14.80 SirWaffle
 14.80 gunner
 15.61 khoavo12
 16.59 Jaycee
 16.75 sej64
 16.90 Dene
 17.01 Mikel
 17.53 Krag
 18.59 typeman5
 19.07 DuLe
 19.34 Username
 19.52 bacyril
 20.48 cxinlee
 21.16 ryanj92
 21.48 Schmidt
 21.67 blairubik
 21.69 DuffyEdge
 22.03 Speedcuby
 22.07 Trondhat
 22.85 bh13
 23.14 TopCuber
 23.53 Mike Hughey
 27.81 lemakk
 28.31 MarcelP
 33.18 Gordon
 34.35 MatsBergsten
 37.17 insomniac
 38.90 alevine
 42.77 dregerdoes
*4x4x4*(25)

 49.22 antoineccantin
 49.28 zaki
 52.78 mycube
 53.13 riley
 57.20 gunner
 1:00.91 SirWaffle
 1:00.93 FinnGamer
 1:03.53 Dene
 1:08.12 Iggy
 1:15.39 Jaycee
 1:15.40 Username
 1:16.11 bacyril
 1:18.00 yuxuibbs
 1:19.03 khoavo12
 1:23.82 Mikel
 1:24.35 ryanj92
 1:25.17 DuLe
 1:30.27 DuffyEdge
 1:32.62 bh13
 1:32.74 Krag
 1:42.88 blairubik
 1:55.26 Schmidt
 1:59.49 TopCuber
 2:32.55 MatsBergsten
 3:36.12 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:25.00 zaki
 1:37.03 mycube
 1:38.35 Dene
 1:45.71 riley
 2:03.12 bacyril
 2:04.63 FinnGamer
 2:07.61 SirWaffle
 2:09.38 Iggy
 2:26.50 gunner
 2:41.30 yuxuibbs
 2:56.45 DuffyEdge
 2:59.59 Mikel
 3:06.56 Jaycee
 3:10.23 khoavo12
 3:36.74 DuLe
 5:40.94 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:53.18 zaki
 3:10.09 mycube
 3:28.82 Dene
 3:38.91 bacyril
 4:18.19 SirWaffle
 5:07.67 yuxuibbs
 6:02.82 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:31.27 mycube
 4:40.03 zaki
 5:10.83 bacyril
 5:25.31 Dene
 9:22.34 DuffyEdge
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 19.91 yuxuibbs
 23.19 riley
 25.53 mycube
 26.24 andi25
 28.08 zaki
 31.92 Iggy
 32.89 gunner
 33.04 FinnGamer
 33.22 Jaycee
 34.97 sej64
 35.58 Mikel
 36.60 Dene
 37.46 SirWaffle
 41.24 DuffyEdge
 44.32 DuLe
 53.14 Krag
 54.17 blairubik
 56.91 bh13
 58.66 Trondhat
 1:02.02 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 3:22.39 DuffyEdge
 3:30.75 DuLe
 4:54.91 Jaycee
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 11.19 riley
 22.56 Iggy
 24.08 Jaycee
 25.80 Mike Hughey
 27.85 MatsBergsten
 28.91 Mikel
 41.22 Username
 45.27 DuffyEdge
 58.27 Krag
 2:33.19 Gordon
 DNF bh13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 55.83 riley
 1:03.27 sej64
 1:09.68 Iggy
 1:14.56 Mikel
 1:26.94 MatsBergsten
 1:27.50 Mike Hughey
 1:35.84 blairubik
 1:37.39 mycube
 2:29.05 Jaycee
 2:40.60 DuffyEdge
 3:01.92 Krag
 4:03.95 DuLe
 DNF Gordon
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF Username
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:21.54 Mike Hughey
 7:55.56 MatsBergsten
10:37.94 Mikel
11:59.65 riley
18:46.53 antoineccantin
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:59.91 Mike Hughey
16:22.32 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

12/14 (60:00)  riley
5/5 (25:55)  blairubik
3/3 (14:48)  Jaycee
1/2 ( 4:40)  Iggy
1/3 (30:00)  Username
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 55.61 bacyril
 1:09.85 Jaycee
 1:17.10 DuLe
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:06.64 mycube
 1:09.85 riley
 1:13.63 zaki
 1:24.61 SirWaffle
 1:27.54 FinnGamer
 1:31.70 gunner
 1:36.96 yuxuibbs
 1:43.50 Username
 1:44.39 bacyril
 1:48.49 Iggy
 1:59.69 ryanj92
 2:01.15 DuLe
 2:02.40 khoavo12
 2:06.85 DuffyEdge
 2:07.69 TopCuber
 2:09.06 blairubik
 2:34.70 bh13
 3:51.68 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:34.61 zaki
 3:08.24 mycube
 3:36.28 FinnGamer
 3:41.56 SirWaffle
 3:42.56 Iggy
 4:21.33 Username
 4:22.15 bacyril
 4:22.17 gunner
 4:42.10 yuxuibbs
 4:54.68 khoavo12
 5:37.20 blairubik
 5:41.70 DuLe
 6:01.48 DuffyEdge
 9:55.46 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(6)

 0.98 SweetSolver
 1.20 yuxuibbs
 2.88 Iggy
 3.14 ryanj92
 5.13 DuLe
 5.43 TopCuber
*Master Magic*(5)

 4.23 Iggy
 4.31 yuxuibbs
 5.24 SweetSolver
 7.15 ryanj92
 9.51 DuLe
*Skewb*(2)

 20.70 Schmidt
 28.47 DuffyEdge
*Clock*(6)

 7.29 jaemin0922
 9.16 Iggy
 9.19 ryanj92
 10.97 Perff
 13.22 zaki
 19.64 DuffyEdge
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.44 Maxelino
 5.28 Iggy
 6.48 antoineccantin
 7.16 DuLe
 7.22 SweetSolver
 7.58 zaki
 8.01 Username
 8.28 bacyril
 8.86 riley
 9.03 gunner
 10.34 Speedcuby
 10.37 yuxuibbs
 11.23 bh13
 12.51 Krag
 12.73 Dene
 13.33 DuffyEdge
 14.20 Jaycee
 15.21 Schmidt
 15.72 Trondhat
 17.07 TopCuber
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:29.02 riley
 1:41.37 gunner
 1:43.71 Iggy
 1:59.82 zaki
 2:00.19 bacyril
 2:06.71 mycube
 2:07.28 Dene
 2:22.80 ryanj92
 2:35.17 Username
 2:36.75 SirWaffle
 2:45.58 yuxuibbs
 3:23.78 Jaycee
 3:28.16 DuLe
 5:31.42 lemakk
*Square-1*(6)

 26.92 Dene
 27.69 kalyk
 31.67 lemakk
 39.01 bacyril
 1:11.37 Iggy
 1:11.59 Jaycee
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

25 guusrs
27 mycube
29 okayama
32 Mike Hughey
42 riley
42 DuLe
48 Username
50 insomniac
53 bh13
55 Iggy
56 DuffyEdge
66 Trondhat
69 Mikel

*Contest results*

288 riley
271 Iggy
250 mycube
226 zaki
178 yuxuibbs
170 Jaycee
166 gunner
164 bacyril
162 DuLe
161 Username
159 SirWaffle
154 FinnGamer
147 DuffyEdge
137 Mikel
136 antoineccantin
133 Dene
96 Krag
91 Mike Hughey
88 ryanj92
87 blairubik
85 khoavo12
85 MatsBergsten
83 bh13
74 Lapinsavant
62 sej64
49 Trondhat
48 Schmidt
46 SweetSolver
42 TopCuber
38 kalyk
36 cxinlee
27 Speedcuby
26 Gordon
24 typeman5
23 guusrs
23 lemakk
22 janelle
22 Maxelino
22 insomniac
21 andi25
21 okayama
19 MarcelP
11 Andrew Clayton
9 alevine
8 jaemin0922
6 DodusNet
5 Perff
4 dregerdoes


----------

